# My tanks



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

I figured I'd share some of the tanks I have around my home.
I hope you guys enjoy


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

beautiful tanks! How were they made and what kind of inhabitants are you keeping?


----------



## KDuraiswamy (Dec 2, 2012)

Also, what size are those tanks?

They look great. I really like how they're planted, especially how it looks so natural.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

The tanks are a 45 gal column, a 29, a 22 open front, and the sliding front is a 75. I made the backgrounds using greatstuff foam with silicon and abg mix pushed onto it. The column tank has two red eyed tree frogs in it. The 29 has some Dendrobates Auratus "Turquise" in it. The 22 has 4 Ranitomeya ventrimaculata in it. And the 75 has 4 Leucs in it. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Got a new rack this weekend. Only two tanks so far but it is a work in progress. Broke a tank trying to move it to the rack so I also had to build a new tank. Here it is as well.


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

I like them a lot! Got some nice pictures of the inhabitants?


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Wow, awesome tanks! Is that just a flat piece of glass laying across the top of the last one?


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

First tank is lush. Which plant is the one on the right, with long leaves?


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

love the moss growth. Reminds me that I need a misting system


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

A misting system is totally worth every penny  As for the plant with the long leaves in the first picture. I have not a clue what it is. That was the first tank I ever made and I bought random plants from petco before I knew what I was doing. 
Here are some of the inhabitants


----------



## toaddrool (Feb 5, 2013)

I really really like the vivs in the first and fouth pictures. Amazing, tropical cloudforest looking. Congrats.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Upgraded my rack and I got a few new tanks.


----------



## Froglet54 (Jan 17, 2013)

Very nice tanks!


----------



## Nightlife (Jan 15, 2012)

Tanks look great. What are the Rubbermaid containers on top the rack for? Plants grow outs?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

The Rubbermaid tubs have froglets in them. I keep them in there for the first month or so after they come out of the water so I can keep a good eye on them.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Beautiful tanks! Nice setup!

-Chris


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice bass in the corner there!! Nice tanks too!!!


----------



## Willowalker (Sep 8, 2009)

Beautiful tanks, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

that red eyed setup is phenomenal!!! have any build pics?? your hardscapes are flawless IMO!


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

toaddrool said:


> I really really like the vivs in the first and fouth pictures. Amazing, tropical cloudforest looking. Congrats.


My favorites also. 

How long have they been growing?


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.
Sorry I don't have any build pictures of the redeye tank. Its been growing for about three years now maybe four. That's the tank that's responsible for getting me into the hobby.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the comments.
Sorry I don't have any build pictures of the redeye tank. Its been growing for about three years now maybe four. That's the tank that's responsible for getting me into the hobby.

As for my bass, I love that thing as well. I'm surprised it got noticed though.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

I love ibanez. And I have a bass. Good stuff!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Update: Got a few new tanks and frogs. Several have only been planted for a month or two so they are not very grown in.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Some additions to our collection. Babies should be coming soon.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

Great set ups and frogs!


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Really nice collection! Congrats


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

The Mossy frogs. We hope to get some eggs soon.









They watch me shake and bake their flies.


----------



## SCS1014 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, will a misting system really help moss grow? I only spray bottle most once a day unless my hygrometer tells me otherwise. I've tried java several times and have had no luck. Makes good tadpole food though


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

If you are going for java or riccia as your moss, then I'd say yes a Auto mister would help since it mist multiple times a day. That would keep things a bit more wet. I have had great sheet moss growth with just hand misting though.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

My wild caught Powder Blues. I really want these guys to breed soon.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Let me guess: epips clutch in the first picture? Congrats


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Let me guess: epips clutch in the first picture? Congrats


You nailed it.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Great frogs, too often underrated. I have E. anthonyi Highland and I am very happy with them!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

rigel10 said:


> Great frogs, too often underrated. I have E. anthonyi Highland and I am very happy with them!



Agreed. Anthonyi are probably one of my favorites. They sound beautiful and for a smaller frog they are extremely bold.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

Got the go ahead on adding Ameerega bassleri and Mantella bestileo to the collection. That means a new rack and more tanks. I think I'll do progress photos for these tanks. I am very excited.


----------

